# Logo design?



## AshleyR (Apr 30, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a company that does professional logo designs?

I had a logo designed a few months ago (by someone on etsy) that I am relatively happy with, but I'm finding it doesn't work well with the type of labelling I want to use. It is also very detailed and impossible to get a custom stamp made out of (tried, it doesn't look good!)

I want something really simple and professional looking. I can now afford to pay someone to do it, so if anyone has any suggestions as to a good company to work with, I'd appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 30, 2009)

*x*

you may like to try your hand at creating one yourself. there are many free ones to choose from.  use "google" to search.

here's one i've found: www.vistaprint.com  click on logo design

i'ts kinda fun fooling around with it.

monet


----------



## Jody (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Ashley.  You should PM Lindy.  I think she is really happy with her source and her logo is great.


----------



## KSL (Apr 30, 2009)

I played around on instalogo for mine.. I just haven't actually BOUGHT it yet..


----------



## Lindy (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Ashley - I used the same company as Kwalne - http://thelogocompany.net/.  I LOVED them - they sent me five possibles.  The are worth looking into and their pricing was amazing!!!!!!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Lindy! You and kwalne have two AWESOME logos! I'm excited... I think I will contact them tomorrow and see if they can make something for me. I think I want something a little more clean and professional than what I have now.

Thanks again!


----------



## KSL (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm... so where can I see your beautiful logos?!


----------



## kwahlne (May 1, 2009)

Here's mine!  (see avatar)

Thanks Ashley.  Lindy is right, they are really a great company to work with.  They sent me around 8 designs and I ended up combining 3 of them and they were very patient as I asked for small changes here and there.   They'll send you your completed logo in multiple file types for the web and print, b&w, etc.  

Really loved them.


----------



## rubato456 (May 1, 2009)

thanks for posting this. am bookmarking them


----------



## zeoplum (May 3, 2009)

I'm on a roll now.  Got my domain name and I just submitted my order with www.thelogocompany.net for a logo.  I read Tabitha's advice about getting your branding in order first and that's really what I want to do anyway.   Meanwhile, I'm testing soap recipes and watching how the soaps age.  My goal is to be selling soap by the Fall, in time for the holidays. 

I'll report back here and let you know how I like working with the Logo Company.

zeo


----------



## zeoplum (May 4, 2009)

Oh neat, I just got a call from Daisy at the logo company and she seemed very nice.  Did you know their main office is in the UK?  (Or maybe she said just outside the UK.)

It's not everyday I get a call from Europe.    

I should have some designs to look at by the end of the week!

zeo


----------



## ohsoap (May 5, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> you may like to try your hand at creating one yourself. there are many free ones to choose from.  use "google" to search.
> 
> here's one i've found: www.vistaprint.com  click on logo design
> 
> ...



I just have to say a Big THANK YOU!!!
My sister and I have spent months trying to agree on our logo.  Both fell in love with one of the items on this site.  I can't wait till we make our business cards now!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

*Re: x*

monet[/quote]

I just have to say a Big THANK YOU!!!
My sister and I have spent months trying to agree on our logo.  Both fell in love with one of the items on this site.  I can't wait till we make our business cards now![/quote]

Congrats Monet , I bet that is a big relief..I am happy for you , I cannot decide ..

Kitn


----------

